# help to find a domain for my website?



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i really need to come up with a website for my small personal business.  www.webs.com allows only five products for free, which is not acceptable. Etsy is too pricey, so i won't use it for long. i *may* have someone willing to design the page, but i am not sure how i can afford a domain.

anyone has any ideas?


----------



## albino_prickler (Oct 26, 2010)

i use www.godaddy.com for mine... and the prices are reasonable... I will be creating another site under my old account with them for my exotics as webs.com is a P.I.T.A. when it comes to page design...


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I use weebly.com 
For 2 yrs of service(pro account) it was $71.80 
The domain name was $67.90 for two years.
Weebly is very user friendly and even I can figure out most of the stuff on my own  and i'm not very computer savey lol. Weebly also has free websites and a sub-domain is free too.
www.weebly.com


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You are going to find that certain expenses are part of running a small business. In some municipalities you have to have a business license as well so another expense.

The good thing is, unless you are making quite a bit of money, you can write it off on your income tax.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

well, what do you guys think: should i have my own website or just stay on Etsy? i guess the expenses wouldn't be too different.

i'll go with your advice because i really have no clue.


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

I actually run my own web server and do my own domains... I won't self promote per se as I've stopped serving the masses but I can definitely give you some pointers and help you out.

I won't get too specific as that could go on for pages, but all the suggestions here are valid. Note that your domain name itself is independent and different from the actual web content you're serving the world. Some places offer one or the other, some offer them combined. Some are cheap, others are not. Domains you can get for cheap, web services take more planning.

If you're happy with what you have now, stick with it... why fix something that's not broken? If your needs are changing, then keep what you have while you research and determine what fits you best. If I can help, fire me a PM and I'll give you some specific things to consider.

Best of luck!


----------

